# MARSOC Restructuring



## Boondocksaint375 (May 11, 2009)

MARSOC is adding two MSOBs from two of its MSOAG companies:

http://www.shadowspear.com/special_operations_news/marsoc_restructure.html


----------



## JimMCpog (May 11, 2009)

The article says the two battalions will form part of the subordinate command. Will that mean they are going to continue to specialize in their roles as MSOAG, or are they going to be "standardized" with the existing MSOB and their mission?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 11, 2009)

I honestly don't know.  The release was pretty vague.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 11, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I honestly don't know.  The release was pretty vague.



I've been following this stand up of MARSOC for awhile, so maybe I'm reading into it too much. Heck, it could just be for arcane bureaucratic reasons.


----------



## Ravage (May 11, 2009)

Nevermind, some questions are better left not answered.


----------

